# Spawning walleye



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

How long does the spawn last when they start? Looking to plan my vacation for the spawn.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Should start next week after a few warmer days. 3rd week of March til second week of April should be optimum. 42 degree water it's on.


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info my man!!! That pretty much sums it up for me. I usually take it about the first week of April. Just wasn't sure about this year. Because the water getting warmer earlier.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I have what may be a dumb question but I'll ask anyway. Is the walleye spawn a good time to target them? I fish mostly for bass and they seem to be difficult (for me) to catch during the spawn. Are walleye different? What is the best way to catch them during the spawn? Trolling, jigging, throwing crank baits?

I have caught some walleye trolling at Mosquito in the Spring but that was more of a fluke. I would like to target them more this year as my Dad is hounding me for some fresh walleye this year. He even got me a really nice fillet knife for Christmas. Now I have to come through for my Dad. All advice welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

randallbob said:


> I have what may be a dumb question but I'll ask anyway. Is the walleye spawn a good time to target them? I fish mostly for bass and they seem to be difficult (for me) to catch during the spawn. Are walleye different? What is the best way to catch them during the spawn? Trolling, jigging, throwing crank baits?
> 
> I have caught some walleye trolling at Mosquito in the Spring but that was more of a fluke. I would like to target them more this year as my Dad is hounding me for some fresh walleye this year. He even got me a really nice fillet knife for Christmas. Now I have to come through for my Dad. All advice welcome. Thanks.


I knew a guy that used to get them at night at Mosquito.There was a shallow water hump where he would get lots of males on small jigs early April.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

randallbob said:


> I have what may be a dumb question but I'll ask anyway. Is the walleye spawn a good time to target them? I fish mostly for bass and they seem to be difficult (for me) to catch during the spawn. Are walleye different? What is the best way to catch them during the spawn? Trolling, jigging, throwing crank baits?
> 
> I have caught some walleye trolling at Mosquito in the Spring but that was more of a fluke. I would like to target them more this year as my Dad is hounding me for some fresh walleye this year. He even got me a really nice fillet knife for Christmas. Now I have to come through for my Dad. All advice welcome. Thanks.


Night time shallow water shallow cranks or jigs.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

Spring Walleye Spawning Map


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So the spawn can happen whenever the water temp is right..it's generally mid March to April. I have seen it last 3 weeks and ice seen it last 3 days..depends on the fish..body of water..water temp...and sometimes moon cycle...about 4 years ago I fished the spawn in February and it was close to a full moon phase...those fish were in thick and out in a week...just have to pay attention. As far as targeting them...ya they bite..not great but they do. I tend to have more success a month later in shallow water a disk when they really strap on the feed bags but they are more spread out then too.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

The males start showing up first on the gravel bars. Should be a few on them now. Usually the rip rap along the dam and causeway is where the first few are caught. Small count down rapalas black and silver work there. Then in the next couple weeks the rock bars and shallow gravel areas turn on. They're will be fish on gravel bars for over a month. The males hang there for a while after the peak spawn waiting for the hopes of getting one last shot of action. Kinds like last call at a bar. You can keep targeting walleye in the shallows all the way into late April early may. They will be around weeds chasing perch that are spawning . 
For the walleye spawn don't just try one gravel area and make that your judgment for the entire lake. Some days certain spots produce when others won't. So search around.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

wallydvr said:


> The males start showing up first on the gravel bars. Should be a few on them now.
> For the walleye spawn don't just try one gravel area and make that your judgment for the entire lake. Some days certain spots produce when others won't. So search around.


Very likely due to variations in the water temperatures. This time of year, our lakes don't warm at the same rate. Bars that are shaded from the sun much of the day, or adjacent to deeper water, will not warm as fast as areas that don't get a lot of wind but do get more sun hours during the day. This brings another factor into play, checking for the magic 42 degree spawning temperature where you're fishing! The males will show up cruising for females at 40 degrees.(Study done by Minn. Fisheries biologists-not by me!) The ODNR with their nets cover the spawn the best. The Nets will be out next week, likely thru 1st or 2nd week of April. They have the true experts plus they can't chance not getting a good supply for stockings!(Just wish they'd compliment the fishing opportunities by putting some fingerlings in Mogadore and Wingfoot each year, but afraid that's never going to happen!)


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fishinfoolin said:


> View attachment 203815
> Spring Walleye Spawning Map


That's a lie! I got 2 last year on April 6th! Hahaha


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

How's that for good answers?  Wallydvr and CJ Stone covered that one pretty well I'd say. Good stuff guys.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

That spawning map, I would take with a grain of salt. The dates shown across Ohio would better apply to lake Erie. During a normal year, I'd say most walleye have fulfilled their spawning by April 7. As stated, the timing of the spawn has more to do with water temp and photo period and is not tied to specific days. Walleye are not willing biters while actively spawning. However, not all fish of one species are doing the same thing at the same time in any given lake. Walleye in various stages of the spawn may be present in a given area and fish willing to actively feed can be located where others are actively spawning. Post spawn typically provides better action as fish try to recuperate their body condition and feed more consistently as a result.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

well boys you can't catch them from the couch. Out here now w one good one in the box


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

wallydvr said:


> well boys you can't catch them from the couch. Out here now w one good one in the box


How bout on the throne? 
Looks like some real muddy water in that live well, that narrows it down to TWO places for me! Keep us posted on the count!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Just topped off the batteries and heading out shortly. Love to see an eye in the well. Well done.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks folks for the info. Hopefully I can get Dad a few filets this year.


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone that responded very informative.


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like some real muddy water in that live well, that narrows it down to TWO places for me! Keep us posted on the count!

LOL I tried to check the photo properties to see if the GPS cords were listed. Must be turned off on phone. Dang it.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Ended up w three on 4 inch white paddle tails. South end on the drop offs. Real slow retrieve coming down the drop.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Bite was short and light. Lost 3 others


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

So is the benefit of fishing a lake like Mosquito during the spawn is that they are just schooled up? It doesn't sound like they put the feed bag on until post spawn.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

The males will feed all the way thru the spawn. The females don't feed until after they spawn. The fish I caught this morning were stuffed full of baby blue gills. They were caught adj to wood on the drop offs.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

They are starting snagged four females and caught a couple males milting vibes and cc spoons


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> They are starting snagged four females and caught a couple males milting vibes and cc spoons


Were you wading or in a boat. Nice catch


----------



## Eagle2000 (Sep 30, 2014)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> They are starting snagged four females and caught a couple males milting vibes and cc spoons


----------



## Eagle2000 (Sep 30, 2014)

What was water temperature


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

37.8 mosqiito lake state park s Facebook page gives a daily temp and water elevation . It's pretty accurate.







summer pool level is 901 for a reference.


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

wonder what lake


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Walleye are starting to run the grand.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

The grand..really...wow early...that's for the report...steelhead ain't even close to done yet.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol..thanks for the report...autocorrect


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Well water temp is 39-40 already. Days are getting longer. Im just sayin they being caught. Lol I should say its probably jacks that were caught.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

The nets are scheduled to go in tomorrow (tuesday) at Berlin.


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

im a newbie what does the nets going in make happen. just wanting to fish for some walleye around kent area.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

floridafishingfool said:


> im a newbie what does the nets going in make happen. just wanting to fish for some walleye around kent area.


The dnr puts out nets along certain shorelines to get female walleye and males to get the eggs and milt and take to the hatchery to get fingerlings to stock, usually at Berlin , mosquito , not sure if they do Milton.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Well water temp is 39-40 already. Days are getting longer. Im just sayin they being caught. Lol I should say its probably jacks that were caught.


Wasn't implying that I didn't believe you just that it surprised me...for as much as I have fished that river the run on the grand although sparse compared to Maumee or Sandusky is usually later...but again thaks for the info!


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I see mosquito was at 37 degrees this morning I am getting the itch. Need to put the battery's back in the boat. Are the docks in at the marina? I know there not in at 88 yet.


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

39 in the shallows . Out here now. Docks are in


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

westbranchbob said:


> Wasn't implying that I didn't believe you just that it surprised me...for as much as I have fished that river the run on the grand although sparse compared to Maumee or Sandusky is usually later...but again thaks for the info!


I wasnt getting snarky lol. One of the regular guys down there said they start showing up about now. I dont think the run is gonna peak for another two weeks or so. Just my guess. Then again thats why I love walleye. They do what they want when they want how they want. It all changes by the minute. Bass easy. Walleye challenge.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bass is a science. Type of cover, lure selection, water temp, color. I wouldn't say easy. I think you meant to say Bass challenge Walleyes easy.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Walleyes. One rod a few lures and live bait. Bass 10 rods. Hundreds of dollars of lures. No live bait !!


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol believe me, you can spend just as much on walleye lures, rigs, jigs.


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> Bass is a science. Type of cover, lure selection, water temp, color. I wouldn't say easy. I think you meant to say Bass challenge Walleyes easy.


I agree.I like to fish for walleye but they are no where near as challenging.Why is every bass boat stuffed full of gear with just as much at home.If i fish for walleyes I take a rod or two with a hand full of lures


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

lgmthbs said:


> I agree.I like to fish for walleye but they are no where near as challenging.Why is every bass boat stuffed full of gear with just as much at home.If i fish for walleyes I take a rod or two with a hand full of lures


The same walleye lures work all the time.year after year same location year after year.try that with bass


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Each species has a point of vulnerability while spawning. I don't think catching large bass is easy just like catching large walleye isn't easy. Anybody can catch juvenile bass or walleye but it takes knowledge, talent, a little luck, and an understanding of how each fish uses it's attributes to feed. Bass will be in spots of ambush most of the time and walleye will be chasing schools of baitfish most of the time. Even though people have an understanding of where these fish should be and when, it still isn't easy to catch big fish consistently. If bass were easy to catch bass professionals wouldn't exist just like walleye professionals wouldn't exist.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lgmthbs said:


> The same walleye lures work all the time.year after year same location year after year.try that with bass


I do. Too easy thats why I save bass for when im being stumped on walleye or I cant make it to the waters I want to hit due to time restraints. Bass are easy as crappie and gills for me.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Id have to put my vote for the walleye just cause that's all i fish for.. but with that said once you catch a bass you're a fisherman!! and once you catch a walleye you become a professional .. well at least alot of guys think that's how it works ! Each fish has its own set of challenges but its where you put your heart at each day on the lake is what counts!


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

This was my spring walleye load out. I would venture to say I have almost as many crank baits for summer trolling. If your devoted to a certain species the presentations are endless. Just during the spawn they're is probably ten dif presentations that I can think of that I try. Let's not make this a bass /walleye thing. Let's just agree we all have the curse. Some days I would like to give my worst enemy all my tackle. That way he could have the curse and drive himself nuts. Lol


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> Walleye are starting to run the grand.


probably a little early yet. Yeah, a few may be sniffing it out but to say they are running is a bit of a stretch. They are just barely starting up the Maumee (40 degrees) JMO


----------



## FishingFitz (Feb 15, 2016)

wallydvr said:


> well boys you can't catch them from the couch. Out here now w one good one in the box


Where did you catch him what lake


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

lgmthbs said:


> I agree.I like to fish for walleye but they are no where near as challenging.Why is every bass boat stuffed full of gear with just as much at home.If i fish for walleyes I take a rod or two with a hand full of lures


(Most bassers I've known, catch more/bigger walleye while bass fishing-musky fishers , as well.)
I think the poster was referring to temps/timing of the spawn. Never heard of bass spawning under ice, for example. I have that "tackle stuffing" issue with walleye gear.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

crestliner TS said:


> probably a little early yet. Yeah, a few may be sniffing it out but to say they are running is a bit of a stretch. They are just barely starting up the Maumee (40 degrees) JMO


We also dont get near the numbers or time they do. Water in the river is 40 degrees according to my fish finder. Walleye are being caught in the river all along the shore line and in the harbor. They dont necessarily need 42-50 degrees to spawn. It happens when they want. Ok screw it they are in the river. Spawning I dont know I dont have the camera under water or the time to sit and watch them. Im just posting they are there. What they are doing is their business. I want to catch them. I want others to have a shot. Im helping give info. It is no where near a peak for number of fish by any means. It only lasts about two weeks here.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

That was mosqiito lake


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

first rule about the spawn is there is no spawn. second rule about the spawn if they are talking about it on here its already over. I love fishing.


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Westbranch dam last night. Clown and Perch HJ's and Chartreuse J5. Mixed retrieves. Nada, but I enjoyed all 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lgmthbs said:


> The same walleye lures work all the time.year after year same location year after year.try that with bass


 yea and like a white spinner bait doesnt..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> yea and like a white spinner bait doesnt..


 If it was only that easy!


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am fairly confident that if I have a white spinner bait on I can catch about damn near anything that swims.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol....walleye vs bass guys...this Sunday Sunday sunday!!...and no one has yet to mention how easy it is to get a reaction strike out of bass but not an eye....and...go!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What do you mean , what do you think happens while jigging the reefs? Those fish are not there to eat


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Heading to Berlin in the morning, good day to get the boat back in the water and get a jump on them spawning eye's!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Bass are easier. hands down. If there are bass in a lake I can catch them almost any day but not so with the eyes! maybe its just my lack of walleye skills (or abundance of bass skills?)


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Should start next week after a few warmer days. 3rd week of March til second week of April should be optimum. 42 degree water it's on.


I agree with CJ, but think that it will last until the water
reaches 50-52.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> Lol....walleye vs bass guys...this Sunday Sunday sunday!!...and no one has yet to mention how easy it is to get a reaction strike out of bass but not an eye....and...go!


I am a panfish guy and I catch bass by accident regularly.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> What do you mean , what do you think happens while jigging the reefs? Those fish are not there to eat


The males sure are. Have had one or two follow the hooked one to the surface trying to get what he had(everyone jazzes the boat floor).


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

The 18" walleye I caught on Tuesday (3/08) at Mosquito was a spawned out female, 12' FOW, SE shore. The 10" perch was full of eggs.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> The males sure are. Have had one or two follow the hooked one to the surface trying to get what he had(everyone jazzes the boat floor).


I've had that happen many of times and have actually had a buddy drop a jig down when they were still 4 foot under the boat and had one of the followers inhale his jig. It was pretty cool


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

It is starting. We started on the south end (Mosquito) water temp near shore was 42. Went up to the north end and it was 46 and muddy. We found one rock bar w fish on the south end and they hit cranks. All the males were milking. Talked to odnr at the ramp today. They said all nets produced fish w the best one today was at the causeway. Largest female today in the Nets was around 7lbs the biologist said. So right temp or not they are starting.


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you think the first week of April will be to late to take vacation for the the walleye spawn?


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

We're dose the state get there walleye eggs to mix with the say her milt, for all the muskingum water shed saugeye? I always thought it was berlin.TE="snag, post: 2139880, member: 5118"]The dnr puts out nets along certain shorelines to get female walleye and males to get the eggs and milt and take to the hatchery to get fingerlings to stock, usually at Berlin , mosquito , not sure if they do Milton.[/QUOTE]
Were


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Everyone says water temp is 40 or so, that's surface temp. Wouldn't it be colder 9-12 ft deep. We're the fish are at? Or do they start when the surface temp is 42 deg?


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Check water temperature where you are planning to fish ( shallows) that 40 to 42 is what you want.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

hookem19 said:


> Do you think the first week of April will be to late to take vacation for the the walleye spawn?


If you plan on fishing Lake Erie the central basin spawn happens from then till early May. Huron and east to vermilion is a good area for that time of year. I'm not sure about inland lakes as much. Since walleye don't protect their young, it happens pretty quick and they don't hang around long. I'm sure you can find some still spawning. Not every fish in a body of water spawns at exactly the same time. Typically the northern side and north eastern being first to warm does see earlier returns. The prevailing winds and sun warm these areas first on most bodies of water. With that being said, if a lake has potential spawning habitat on the southern side you will probably find some late spawners.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Where are you going to fish hookem


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mosquito


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

I usually go first week of April. But just wasn't sure how long it last


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

hookem19 said:


> I usually go first week of April. But just wasn't sure how long it last


With the water getting warmer fast this year


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Not going to allow a useless debate here.


----------

